# Denver's starting PG who is it?



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

it can't be Darrick Martin can it!?


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

kenny satterfield?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

satt


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

him or Harrington. Harrington played better the last game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

thanks nugzfan and shroom


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Your Welcome!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

and TOM! :uhoh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

They better hope it is anybody other than Satterfield - the guy is a turnover waiting to happen.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

What about Savovic? Guess they could play him at PG?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

savo is not a PG.

satt most likely is the starter but the last 2 games (incl tonight) harrington has out played him. maybe they will each get about 24 mpg.

mccloud will also put time in at PG. he had a 22 assist game last year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

for sure it's not Mark Jackson
:grinning:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

I expect George McCloud to start at PG and for Kenny Satterfield to back him up. I'm going to be very surprised if this Harrington dude (whoever the hell HE is) even makes the 12 man roster, although he'll probably get stashed on the IR. Darrick Martin will almost certainly get cut altogether.

Like NugzFan said, McCloud has had some HUGE assist games over the past couple of years, and should start. Although Satterfield will get plenty of PT as his backup.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> I'm going to be very surprised if this Harrington dude (whoever the hell HE is) even makes the 12 man roster, although he'll probably get stashed on the IR.


why am i not surprised you said this?


----------

